# Comprobación lamparas LCD "Backlights"



## aroks (Oct 16, 2012)

Hola a todos, en este mini tutorial(el 1º que hago), he querido comentar un problema que se me presento y que estuve comentando con el compañero DJ T3, el problema era que el monitor se encendía y se apagaba a los 5 seg, así pues tras revisar los condensadores del inverter y ver que no había ningún componente en apariencia roto, decidí probar a sacra las lamparas y asi es como procedí.
Un saludo y espero que pueda ser útil para alguien.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 16, 2012)

Muy bien, yo había visto algo en el foro, sobre el mismo problema, pero siempre hay que descartar algunas cosas.. Te felicito... 


PD: Quise escribir lo mismo en YouTube, pero no me deja, ni en Opera, ni en FireFox... :'(


----------

